# Strato VServer ->



## Alex Großmann (5. März 2012)

Liebes Forum,


   seit ein paar Tagen habe ich einen VServer bei Strato eingerichtet. Darauf läuft
   Teamspeak Problemlos. Nun bei Wordpress gibts erhebliche Probleme.

   So meldet mir dies, z.B. bei Plugin-Installationen folgendes:
   Verzeichnis konnte nicht angelegt werden. /httpdocs/wp-content/...

   Ich habe bereits alle relevanten Lösungen mit Wordpress durch die da wären:
   -PHP safemod auf off gestellt
   -Defines in der WP Config gesetzt
   -und natürlich per chmod alle relevanten Ordner (und testweiße sogar noch mehr..) auf
   777 gesetzt.

Strato selbst meinte das sie mir mit solchen Problemen nicht helfen (wollen), daher hoffe ich das ihr mehr wisst?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## threadi (5. März 2012)

Linux-VServer? Mit welcher Verwaltungsoberfläche? Wie hast Du den Vhost für Wordpress angelegt?


----------



## Alex Großmann (5. März 2012)

Huhu,

ja, mit einem Linux VServer. Die Verwaltungsoberfläche ist Plesk, darüber wurde quasi auch WP angelegt.
Grüße


----------



## threadi (5. März 2012)

Den Pfad /httpdocs/wp-content/ gibt es dann eigentlich nicht, unter dem Pfad dürfte auch nie etwas angelegt werden.

Schau erstmal in das error-Log ob beim simplen Aufruf vom Blog irgendetwas darin steht. Dann auch beim Aufruf vom Adminbereich etc. Wenn es nur an einem Plugin scheitert, dann solltest Du schauen was dessen Hilfe dazu sagt.


----------



## Alex Großmann (5. März 2012)

Richtig, den wp-content ordner musste ich manuell anlegen...
Im Error-Log finde ich nichts...

Edit: Es scheitern ja leider auch Themen und alles eben was man herunterladen kann :/


----------



## threadi (5. März 2012)

Könntest Du die Installation nicht nochmal komplett neu machen? In einem neuen Verzeichnis?


----------



## Alex Großmann (5. März 2012)

Schon getan 
Hatt leider nichts gebracht :/


----------



## threadi (5. März 2012)

Im Error-Log steht wirklich nichts? Stell mal das Debugging an. Imho hat auch Wordpress einen Debug-Modus.


----------



## Alex Großmann (5. März 2012)

Wo stell ich den das Debugging an?!

Danke für deine Bemühungen


----------



## threadi (5. März 2012)

Siehe Manual: http://codex.wordpress.org/Editing_wp-config.php#Debug


----------

